# Stadler Nürnberg 20% Aktion am Mittwoch 16.11!?



## LittleDevil16 (14. November 2005)

Hi wer weiss über diese Aktion bescheid?Angeblich soll es auf alles 20% geben, auch reduzierte Ware!!!  Auch Teile und Räder die bestellt werden, sollen 20% günstiger zu haben sein!Bekommt den Rabatt dann jeder am Mittwoch??


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

War am Freitag einkaufen auf zwei Reifen und ne Regenhose 20 % Rabatt.
Gilt also für alle.

Aktion lief am Freitag und nochmal am kommenden Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüdiger Beck (14. November 2005)

Hallo

Für alle Motorfahrzeuge werden die Preise individuell kalkuliert. Kombination von Nachlässen, sowie nachträgliches Einlösen ist nicht möglich. Bücher, Zeitschriften und Shimano Aktions Artikel sind ausgeschlossen. So stehts auf den Berechtigungs-Schein den ich auf der Consumenta bekommen habe. 
Viel Spaß beim einkaufen.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich noch kaufen könnt


----------



## Shaun Palmer Jr (14. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> Bin schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen was ich noch kaufen könnt



nen Fox Hoodie z.B. oder die Nike Lance Allroad oder nen Satz XT Scheiben...des ist alles schon verdammt günstig und dann noch 20%  

wenn ich mich recht erinnere ist das mit die 20% doch nur für INA MA, oder?
Letztes Jahr hat sich meine Freundin ihr halbes Bike an dem 20% Tag zusammen gekauft.


----------



## Rüdiger Beck (14. November 2005)

Ich hab mir einen Tacho geholt den CM 436 M das ich endlich mal weiß wieviele Hm ich immer so fahr ich denke bei mir hat man gleich 1000 Hm zusammen bin gespannt ob sich das bestätigt.


----------



## oBATMANo (14. November 2005)

20 % ist für alle.
Zumindest hab ich letztens Freitag 20 % bekommen.
Stadler war auch ramml dicht. Mußte nen Parkplatz suchen


----------



## m_addi (14. November 2005)

meine freundin und ich haben auch am freitag eingekauft. wir haben bis auf einen satz black jack nur angebotsware gekauft und haben auf diese noch mal 20% bekommen.
außgenommen sind nur motorfahrzeuge, zeitschriften bzw. bücher und shimanoangebote (wenn ich mich richtig erinnere).

addi


----------



## phelow (16. November 2005)

weiss jemand in welchem zeitraum diese aktion stattfindet?


----------



## oBATMANo (16. November 2005)

oBATMANo schrieb:
			
		

> War am Freitag einkaufen auf zwei Reifen und ne Regenhose 20 % Rabatt.
> Gilt also für alle.
> 
> Aktion lief am Freitag und nochmal am kommenden Mittwoch



siehe Text


----------

